# HEY There from Boo, daisy dook, and me !



## Impatient (May 26, 2010)

Newbie from Seattle !! 

Just rehomed Daisy Dook with us ! She is an 8 year old Calico. ANNNNNNNNND......... Yes! I am having issues.. We got her saturday afternoon.. I've seen no evidence of her using her LB, nor have I seen evidence of her going in the house.. And I know that's just naive of me. I've had cats for over 20 years now, so I'm not completely uneducated. But this is the first time I've rehomed an older cat. She's been eating, And has her own LB. I know she was mostly an outdoor cat at her old place, and I just don't know when it will be safe enough to let her out for an extended period of time. Thoughts?

She was introduced to Boo (4 yrs old) yesterday, and although neither one of them are aggressive, they are still in "hiss and howl" mode.. 

Anyway, any thoughts about the LB thing?

Look forward to hearing from you!

Impatient


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!!

Looking forward to pictures and stories!  

You may want to post your questions about Daisy Dook (great name!) in the Behavior section
where more people who have may have answers will see it.

Gotta love those Calicos!


----------



## Impatient (May 26, 2010)

Will do! 

And I'll get to posting my pics soon as I can....

Thanks for the welcome and the help...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Our photo uploading feature doesn't work, so we use sites like Photobucket for pictures,


----------

